# Super cheap rotary blades



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

My handyman was here today and saw me cutting fabric using the rotary cutter. He was surprised I was using a "carpet cutter" on fabric. Huh, says I? Turns out there is a carpet cutter that uses the round blades. He gave me a pack of two he had purchased from Harbor Freight for $1.99 a package. I haven't opened them yet, but except for the fact they have a round hole they look just like the blades I have been spending $4-5.00 each for.

Anyone here used them? Good, bad, indifferent? When the blade I am currently using gets dull, I'll try these cheapies. $1.00 is a whole lot better than 5 if they work even half as long.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

They work just as well as the others.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Good to know! There used to be a Harbor Freight by my mom, and in the same shopping center as Joann's. I'm not sure if it's still there but I can look when I move back!
Heidi


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

I'll have to check Home Depot ... we have no Harbor Freight here.

Good to know!!


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

45mm or 60 mm?

A local quilt shop (50 miles away) offers a $2.00 trade in your old blade for a professionally sharpened blade. Last I checked Harbor over a year ago, it was only the smaller blades. But if they are $1.00, that's a great deal!


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Pack of 2 Carpet Cutter Replacement Blades

45 mm.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Do the larger blades work better? I've only seen the 45mm at the local discount store (Alco), so didn't realise there was a larger one.

BTW, I went looking on e-Bay, and found these for $1.49 each, free shipping. http://www.ebay.com/itm/10-ROTARY-C...736?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item336ee579a0 They end up cheaper than ordering from Harbor Freight once shipping is added.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Personally we prefer the smaller blades. The larger blades seem to be awkward, especially on curves.

Elaine


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

The Harbor Freight ones work great. I have been using them for a year or so now. So much cheaper than "official" fabric cutting blades.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

I also have been using the HF blades for about a year, no problems with them whatsoever.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

The 60 mm blades work well...but then I'm only at the point of straight cuts. I get more yardage per blade...the cost savings probably doesn't justify the big blade, though.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

I've been using them about a year too and now I don't mind changing the blade as soon as it stops cutting well. I have dh pick up a pack or two everytime he's in there.


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

wow!! I REALLY must check this out! I use the 60mm most of the time and they are $8.00 here!!! Thanks for sharing this info!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I got a great deal on e-bay. I'm still using them.


----------

